# Jack Crevalle on Fly



## Flyfishingpensacola (May 15, 2017)

Used to be "Timeflies" on here but lost my password and yada yada.... Thought I would share a video from this past week. Hopefully leave you with enough stoke to make it through the work week. Tight lines slingers.....


----------



## Jibber (Mar 29, 2014)

Nice video,
Soooo how long did you have to fight that JC??


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet job.....


----------



## Flyfishingpensacola (May 15, 2017)

Jibber said:


> Nice video,
> Soooo how long did you have to fight that JC??


They take about 10 min. You can whoop em faster on fly that most spinning outfits really. Once they pull that spool of thick fly line out and try to pull it sideways through the water with them its like a parachute.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Cool never caught one. Hooked one with a 7wt but it came loose during the fight.


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

Very Nice!


----------



## Sage Man (Nov 17, 2016)

Great job on both the fish and the video. Thanks for taking time to share that.

I like fishing behind the shrimp boats over here in Mobile Bay or out in the Gulf for JC. There are some real brutes (20-22 lbs) that will give you a real workout.

I know...I have a broken rod to prove it.


----------



## Ptpainton (Feb 16, 2013)

*Nice*

Very nice fish. Got a taste of them in the Keys last fall was using spinning gear though still an awesome fight. Made the trip worth it for sure. On a fly it would be even better.


----------

